# does TOD's make good shoes?



## mliemon2 (Aug 8, 2007)

I posted a thread a day or so ago, and nobody responded. I have a hard time believing nobody here has any experience with TOD's shoes, so I figured I'd give it one more shot. 

I'm just looking to see what people think of their TOD's shoes? How do they hold up? How is the leather? Anything I should know about them? 

Thank you for any help and feed back.


----------



## milanese (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello, I'm Italian, and I have had several pairs of Tod's.
The quality of leathers and making is excellent.
The real question is about design.
Sincerely, I'm not convinced to spend a not to small amount of money in shoes designed like those.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a half-dozen or so Tods in the current line up, and can compare them with the dozen or so Aldens, a few Brooks Brothers, vintage Florsheim gunboats etc. (i.e. the typical range of AAAC shoes) as well as Gucci and Prada. They are not Good-Year welted. Some of them are corrected grain (but of a much higher and better wearing quality than standard corrected grain--and better wearing than my Prada and Gucci corrected grain. Make quality is very good for Italian--certainly of the standard of current Gucci or Prada. Probably well below the Tramezza level. No wear near the build quality of my Alden's or vintage Florsheims. But design, lasts and colors can be superb. As the above poster noted, they are not on the cutting edge of Italian design, but that may be good for forumites here. And some of the leather quality is very good. Lastly, they have been in my experience very practical as travel shoes--comfortable, often rubber soled and versatile. Not too heavy. CAVEAT: I do not own any of the driver moc's that Tod's is so famous for. People do love those, and if you want a slipper/moc in an amazing variety of colors in excellent leathers, no one else comes close.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

As to how they hold up, I have a pair of corrected grain glossy "master-calf" loafers that have been worn heavily for close to 10 years. Leather sole is still holding out even though the heels are worn down. Corrected grain still looks amazing good. And the great last and styling still look fresh. (Can't say that about my Pradas or Guccis) OTOH, have seen many pairs of the driving mocs that look beat-up and sloppy (and not in that good Quoddy way) after a short time. Those are disposable luxury items IMHO.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Are all Tod's made with corrected-grain leather?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Though my experience with the brand is very, very limited, I am not a fan of Tod's. I will tell you, if you are considering their driving mocs, Tod's driving mocs were never intended for walking...period. Should you attempt to do so, the shoes will be trashed in a matter of weeks! Their other, leather soled, designs, while perhaps somewhat more durable and certainly stylish by design, don't look to be overly robust in their construction!


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

I have 2 pairs of Tods driving mocs, rust and blue suede. Really like them for running around, wearing in the house, and of course driving:icon_smile_big:. I don't usually wear them too many days in a row, and I have a lot of shoes, so the knobs haven't run down very fast on mine. I think they are probably over priced at retail, but the suede leather is pretty high quality IMO, and they are fuly leather lined with a nice thick insole. If you figure out your size (they are Euro sized, and run big) then you can find them on Ebay and other sales for a much more reasonable price. There is a mustard yellow suede pair I want to get for spring. Overall positive review from me.:teacha:


----------



## hsw (Dec 23, 2009)

Had a pair of Tod's driving shoes some yrs ago; wore them everyday for both office and wkend driving
Back then, seemed like all my car nut colleagues were wearing Tods driving shoes to office and for daily use, so I gave that approach a try
Comfortable and could feel pedals well, but poor durability and not impressed with quality of finishes
Quickly got over my driving shoe fascination and went back to wearing (non-Tods) blk loafers daily


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Have a couple of aged pairs: the brown suede boot on page 291 of Flusser's Style & The Man and a pair of brown suede monk straps with rubber bars on leather soles. I think those overpriced. Both pairs have pigskin leather linings, relatively inexpensive. Both snug for their size. Things may have changed.


----------



## steven_conn (May 12, 2011)

*Tod's are great... until...*

I've had probably about 15 pairs of Tod's (never been a fan of the Hogan line - too Mephisto-esque). 8 are still in my wardrobe. When they become worn down, I have my cobbler re-heel / re-sole them. I was always very pleased with the design and comfort...However a pair of wingtips had the body of the shoe come undone from the sole of the shoe (I always thought they were stitched together, however when I looked inside the cavity, it was all glue). :/

In December 2009 I contacted Tod's via their website - and about a month later I got a response. They asked me to take pictures, and to email them, which I did. Them they sent me a FedEx label to send them back to "Deva, Inc" dba Tod's USA so they could "return them to the craftsman in Italy for personal inspection." That was in January of 2010. And pretty much the last I heard from them - I would send monthly emails requesting the status - and wouldn't get a response. Last month (APR11) I turned up the heat, and the new Client Relations Coordinator (her itinials are G-C.T. and her voicemail says to expect a call back in 10-12 business days - is that "premium service?!?") said her predecessor had left the department a mess, and she would have to look for them. She then came back and said my claim was denied, unless I could provide a tracking number.

I contacted FedEx to have them research the shipment since it was billed to Tod's account and FedEx of course advised they'd need Deva, Inc (Tod's USA) FedEx account number. G-C.T. wouldn't provide the number, even though I suggested she contact FedEx directly with it so she could get the tracking number. She couldn't be bothered... So I went through a backway of getting the tracking number (thank goodness for friends with great connections) and sent it to her as proof, along with the date, time, and signature of her predecessor who had accepted and signed for the shipment.

So... after a year and a half, my counsel suggested we file a replevin suit to force them to return my property (my shoes). I sent a little warning email to Tod's (looked up their executives names on and put them into their email format which is first initial period last name @todsgroup.com) and immediately got a call from the Director of HR on behalf of the CEO, and Director of Retail.

I let the call go to voicemail, and a couple of hours later he sent an email. I replied and thanked him for the email, advised what a waste of space /oxygen the Customer Client Coordinator (G-C.T.) is, and advised if it was a lawsuit that it takes to get them to respond, then so be it - they'd had enough reasonable time to respond to my inquiries / respond to my inquiries. Since the civil suit has been filed, I'm debating pressing criminal charges since technically they stole my property - interstate since I'm in D.C. and they're in NYC - which has been presented as an option by the Commissioner - we'll see.

*Bottom line - used to be a huge fan of Tod's - loved all of my shoes. They're great - but when / if something goes wrong, be prepared to get your claim declined like a bad insurance company... At the end of the day, when the remainder of the pairs in my wardrobe wear out, instead of having them re-soled, I'll purposefully seek out a giant pile of dog doo, leap into it, untie / slip off the Tod's and leave them to rot - since that's where their shoes, and their company leadership / policies belong...*


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 4 pair of the Gommino Drivers in red x 2, purple & gray....and I'm getting ready to buy a pair in deep red.
I wear them for casual and on airplanes. I do a-lot of long hauls...9 hours plus...these are great. I always get compliments from the ladies.


----------



## Lord Byron (Nov 23, 2005)

Tod's, as has been said, are not for walking. I would investigate other shoes of higher quality if you're at that price point. You'll certainly get more bang for your buck elsewhere.

https://lordbyronsrevenge.blogspot.com/


----------

